# honking noise upon startup



## shanesch (Oct 28, 2005)

I am currently working on a 1990 stanza w/ ka24 engine upon start up there is a sick honking sound coming from the intake area on the belt side. I thought it was the aux air valve, but it was not. Anyone have any ideas? Help it is driving me crazy..........shansch


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

Does it quiet after the engine warms up? Is the car suffering from any other symptoms, i.e. poor idle, stumbling acceleration, stalling, etc.


----------



## shanesch (Oct 28, 2005)

Temperature makes no difference. It only last 2-3 seconds. The car has diminished idle quality due to internal distributor oil leakage, it also has some other non-engine related issues. The customer only wants to get rid of the noise, she has someone that wants to buy vehicle from her but wants the noise gone first. 
The sound itself is usually fairly short in time and sometimes wont do it at all. I have found that it occurs even when the engine fails to fire up. I killed spark to check that. I can feel it vibrate the intake manifold with my hand on it, more extreme to the right side (from drivers seat). It doesn't sound like internal engine w/stethoscope, it just sounds linke a modelT horn....shanesch


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

shanesch said:


> Temperature makes no difference. It only last 2-3 seconds. The car has diminished idle quality due to internal distributor oil leakage, it also has some other non-engine related issues. The customer only wants to get rid of the noise, she has someone that wants to buy vehicle from her but wants the noise gone first.
> The sound itself is usually fairly short in time and sometimes wont do it at all. I have found that it occurs even when the engine fails to fire up. I killed spark to check that. I can feel it vibrate the intake manifold with my hand on it, more extreme to the right side (from drivers seat). It doesn't sound like internal engine w/stethoscope, it just sounds linke a modelT horn....shanesch


Is there a hole in the intake before the air filter ??


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

Does the car have an automatic or manual transmission?


----------



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

Since it happens as soon as you go to turn the engine over what about the fuel pressure regulator acting up? Just a guess, but if it has a problem maybe the sudden rush of fuel through it is making that noise at startup (even when you just turn over the engine without ignition). Kind of like when air rushes through a duck call. This might also partly explain the poor idle quality you were talking about. Put your stethoscope to it and have someone turn over the engine with/without ignition. Also try it with the key turned to on, but don't turn over the engine (just so the fuel pump activates). You might also do a fuel pressure test. While your at it might also probe the fuel injectors on that side to see if your hear anything. Good luck! Post back when you find the problem.


----------



## shanesch (Oct 28, 2005)

The car has an automatic transmission. Well it turns out the noise is actually coming from the starter. If anyone has put a starter armature on a growler, then the sound once heard would be obvioius. Any way I help this helps others in the future.
Shansch...................


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

shanesch said:


> The car has an automatic transmission. Well it turns out the noise is actually coming from the starter. If anyone has put a starter armature on a growler, then the sound once heard would be obvioius. Any way I help this helps others in the future.
> Shansch...................


thats why they are called growlers


----------



## shanesch (Oct 28, 2005)

this is true. I have not seen or used growler in 12 yrs. But they do growl and when the sound like that resonates through the bell housing and intake it is annoying as all get out. Anyway problem solved, Thanks for all the response.......shanesch


----------

